# Just Joined sailnet



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi My name is Drew. I have bee reading articles from this forums site for years and find it to be a very valuable resource. 
With my girlfriend (Shelly) we now own 2 sailboat very different from each other one is a 35ft converted IOR called Rapid Transit currently in Panama and now 47ft timber pilothouse in Seattle that we would like to convert in to a charter boat for the south Pacific or Caribbean. 
Shelly and I are a bit younger that most of the people that we meet sailing Shelly is 33 and I am 36 but we are both in love with the sea and are now looking at a way to remain on our boat full time. I have been working on White Boats for 12 years and Shelly has just finished her first. So if you have any questions or just want to say hi drop us a line or if you see us around call over for a chat.

Drew and Shelly


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Hey Drew, Welcome to Sailnet. 
Glad to have you aboard.
My wife and I are both also fairly young as far as cruising type go.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks faster. How's the weather up there? Have you done any sailing south along the coast?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Clear and cold (for us) right now. Windy too.

If you're talking about the West coast US; many, many moons ago did a trip to California. We mostly coastal cruise in BC with annual winter sailing trips in the Caribbean or Mexico.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Welcome aboard


----------



## Garffin (Oct 22, 2009)

Drew sounds like you might be a good source of information yourself for some folks. Man the people that I have had the opperitouty to meet and pick their brains is awesome. Welcome to SN and tell your Shelly way to go! Dan


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*John - WanderingStar*

Thanks John, we will join the wooden boat forum for sure. Shelly and I are really looking forward to restoring/modifying our new wooden boat. We are still in the planning stages but we do intend to post our progress as we go along. We would like to receive as much advice as possible. We are heading off to San Blas at the end of the month to have a bit of a holiday and to bring the other boat to Florida to sell before starting our new project. I see your from Long Island. It's the first place i got my ass kicked in a sail boat. I was single handing my 35 foot IOR "Rapid Transit" in Long Island Sound when I got 35 knots of wind against a king tide. I got pooped alot, uncontrolled jibe, tore out the main sheet traveler, got knocked in the head by the boom, & drowned a brand new mobile phone. I finally got into a bay at 3am, dropped the anchor, opened a beer and waited for my heart rate to return to somewhere near normal. Gotta love learning.

Drew


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

LOL, Drew, the Sound can get pretty rough for protected water. When it blows strong east or west against the tide it becomes pretty steep. I've had some wild days and nights there. The worst of them on a Coast Guard boat, we couldn't choose our sailing days.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for the encouragement Dan.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Welcome indeed....enjoy...


----------

